#  > Faadoo Engineers Would Read This First >  > BTech News & Tech Updates >  >  Manipal University Engineering students race to Formula Students Germany (FSG-1013)

## KrazyKanika

*Formula Manipal, a team of 40 undergraduate students of  Manipal  University, are gearing up to take part in the Formula Student  Germany -  2013 (FSG-2013), an international design competition to be  held in  Hockenheimring in Germany between July 30 and August 4, 2013.Manufacturing  and assembling works of the single-seater formula-style  race car -  Formula Manipal-2013 (FM-XIII)- are in full swing and  students have  completed the major part of the work. FM-XIII uses Honda  CBR 600RR (600  cubic capacity) engine.To raise funds for their  dream car, student had  stared an online campaign titled 'Buy a CC' and  though which they have  already sold the sponsorship for over 400 CCs.


    Formula Manipal team leader Jimmy Cherian told TOI that the chassis   design of the car had to be changed in accordance with the new set of   rules for the 2013 season. "The design for the upright has been   completed. Jigs for the mounting of suspension brackets are   manufactured, steering bracket is mounted on the test chassis and the   design is modified to comply with the new rules," he said adding that   the racing car will be ready by the end of December.
*"We  have got  very good response from companies for our online campaign.  The campaign  gives a unique opportunity to our patrons to support the  project by  buying a virtual CC of the engine and each CC costs Rs  1,000," he added.

   Since its  inception in 2007, Formula Manipal has been the biggest  student project  of Manipal University. Formula Manipal has evolved into  India's  internationally recognized formula student team after competing  in four  events.

  The team had participated  in international events  at Ferrari Fiorano Track, Maranello in 2008,  Silverstone F1 Track,  Silverstone, United Kingdom in 2009, Wachauring,  Melk, Austria in 2010  and Raccardo Paletti Circuit, Parma, Italy in  2011.

 Source: Times of India 





  Similar Threads: All in one app for engineering students from mumbai university Manipal Engineerings students bad NASSCOM Budding Engineering Innovation award Manipal Instt of Technology - Manipal University 2012 BTech Admissions Courses Offere

----------

